# How much have you spent on stickers?



## 4Chan (Apr 20, 2010)

EDIT: I went through my emails and all the emails I've gotten from Cubesmith, and I've spent $187. Dx

I'm curious, how much have other cubers spent?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 20, 2010)

$1.25

Someone should make a thread on how much they've spent for cubing. All-around cubing.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2010)

Not much, probably about $10.



iasimp1997 said:


> $1.25
> 
> Someone should make a thread on how much they've spent for cubing. All-around cubing.



I already have. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13450


----------



## Edward (Apr 20, 2010)

Liek, 10 dollars. 
My friend had some extra stickers when he quit cubing, so he let me have them.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2010)

~$50


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 20, 2010)

$8


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 20, 2010)

I do admit, I'm surprised. 
.-.

I absolutely must have cubesmith stickers for any speedcube I use. D:
I've become too used to the quality.


----------



## Kian (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe 30 bucks? I'm not sure.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 20, 2010)

About $40. I think it won't go up that much after I order one more time. Stickers seem to last me longer than most people.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 20, 2010)

Easily $300.


----------



## Truncator (Apr 20, 2010)

$52.

I have Cubesmith stickers for all of my cubes now.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 20, 2010)

$0
Mr.Data let me have some and so did another guy.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 20, 2010)

About $100 or so. I like tiles.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 20, 2010)

Millions!!!!........of pennies! Wait, that still doesn't add up. Maybe $30-$40


----------



## irontwig (Apr 20, 2010)

About $20.


----------



## degradated (Apr 20, 2010)

Just spent ~$67 at Cubesmith for tiles/stickers.


----------



## duongkimngoc (Apr 20, 2010)

2$ only.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 20, 2010)

Mmm... about MYR 50 or 15 US


----------



## LNZ (Apr 20, 2010)

Around $35.

Most recent order was a Cubesmith order for lots of 4x4, 5x5 and a set of stickers for a white V-Cube 7.

I've also got free stickers with many Ebay orders. Mainly for ordering Eastsheen cubes with a special offer of free sticker sets.

And I'll soon be ordering a replacement sticker set from Cubesmith for my black V-Cube 6. The V-Cube stickers after just 3 months of heavy use are peeling off and becoming slippery to handle. 

For the heavy use of the black V-Cube 6, I have cut my PB for the 6x6 by about 8 minutes. It is currently about 16:50 right now, down from about 24:00 in January.


----------



## m4a1 (Apr 20, 2010)

100$


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Easily $300.



How???

I've probably spent under $8


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 20, 2010)

Since March, 2007 I've spent $137.45 on cubesmith orders according to paypal. I do know this includes parts (when he had them) magic strings, and some stickers for other people, so I would put actual stickers + shipping at around $100ish.


----------



## radmin (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I bought a cutter to make my own, that was about $180. I spent about another $30 on materials. I'm set for a looong time.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 21, 2010)

$0


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 21, 2010)

$40? Maybe? Not sure...


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 21, 2010)

$3


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 21, 2010)

$5-10. At least that much.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 21, 2010)

$50


----------



## ianini (Apr 21, 2010)

More than I should've.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 21, 2010)

Way to much.


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 21, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> $0



+0


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say about $30, I haven't used all of them (just 5 sets of them) but I like to buy things in big dollops so I don't have to get new stuff later, so I have a stock of stickers


----------



## Rayne (Apr 23, 2010)

$50.50


----------



## Cuber3 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just over 2$ I think.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 23, 2010)

oodles


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have the feeling that I would be rather depressed if I totaled it all up.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 23, 2010)

Well in excess of $100... shame on me.


----------



## Dene (Apr 23, 2010)

Probably about $30. I need to order cubesmith stickers more...


----------



## splinteh (Apr 23, 2010)

$10


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 24, 2010)

more than $200

About $50-$60 per order.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 24, 2010)

riffz said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Easily $300.
> ...



KOII stickers.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 24, 2010)

$37. 
I had one big order back in January, and I've gotten two other sets of things. That's it-unless something is really looking bad, I just skip it. And like 10 of that is the Scrape-rite holder, blades, and ONE set of tiles. Just to see what they were like.

Shouldn't we have some sort of voting or something? I'm pretty sure we should.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 24, 2010)

~$50


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 24, 2010)

Nothing  (yet )


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 24, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Well in excess of $100... shame on me.



maybe if you didn't put $100 worth of stickers on your stackmat, you'd spend less.


----------

